# JL HD600/4 amp repair recommendations



## vietjdmboi (Jan 3, 2015)

Trying to find someone that repairs hd600/4 amps. Mine is going into protect mode.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 5, 2009)

You could ship it to JL, they charge a flat-rate $300 fee for that amp and include a 1yr warranty on the repair.



https://jlaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/211963788-Warranty-Non-Warranty-Repair-Service-Options


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

That's a fair deal. 

I've been through a lot of amps and the HD are my favorite.


----------



## vietjdmboi (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

I presume you've checked all the usual culprits? poor ground, poor power, bad speaker wiring, shorts, fuse continuity, etc.?


----------

